# Recommend me a leather cleaner please..



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi Folks, I am looking for a replacement leather cleaner for my leather seats, I have gone right off the Auto Finesse hide cleaner as I find it looks just like water and has never seemed to lather up when agitated with a soft upholstery brush, I have almost finished it and I won't be replacing it anymore as I believe there are better products out there. But what do you guys recommend?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Dr leather wipes for me


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Kimo said:


> Dr leather wipes for me


+1 :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

^^^Where from guys?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Recently seen a good review about Z9 will try to find it
Dom at Shop n Shine has it in


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

camerashy said:


> Recently seen a good review about Z9 will try to find it
> Dom at Shop n Shine has it in


Yea that's another hidden gem, forgot about that one


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Furniture Clinic leather cleaner and then protect with their protectant. Two great products.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Z9 is the one I have used on all the leather in the past, cleans well and follow with Z10 leather in a bottle conditioner leaves a great finish and smells great


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Love the Autoperfekt leather cleaner, cream and protectant. Also very well priced.


----------



## mattjk88 (Dec 7, 2007)

Is it Leather or leatherette?

Firstly don't use conditioner unless its traditional leather as its nonabsorbent anyway...

I use Gliptone GT12 on my leatherette seats 

Apply with nail scrub brush gently wipe off with damp microfibre, comes up lovely. 

I'm sure the Dr Leather stuff is decent but with modern leather being non absorbent almost any ph neutral cleaner will do the job fine and much cheaper too.


----------



## Dr Leather (Sep 8, 2010)

mattjk88 said:


> Is it Leather or leatherette?
> 
> Firstly don't use conditioner unless its traditional leather as its nonabsorbent anyway...
> 
> ...


Whilst I totally respect your opinion, I would say that as with all sectors, not all products are equal. We purposely aim to create a product that is reliable, quality assured and developed by people that actually make the leather as opposed to just putting in a few surfactants, etc.

Cheers

Dr Leather


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Anything may be adequate to 'do the job' but he wants something that will be 'the best at doing the job'

Bit of a difference


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Simple 

Megs APC will bring them up .


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Megs APC is the best stuff I've used since watching this


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Swissvax leather cleaner is the best ive used, it's not cheap but cleans really well :thumb:


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

For once totally agree with Dr Leather
Our products too are developed by leather chemists who supply the leather manufacturers so are tried and tested
Try Auto Foam - has a fantastic foaming action to give great dwell time so the product can do the job and lift the dirt from the leather
Hope this helps
Judyb


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Zymol leather cleaner for light dirt
Swissvax Leather Cleaner for heavy dirt


----------



## natjag (Dec 14, 2008)

I use zymol leather cleaner for main clean, then just use dr leather wipes for surface dirt. Halfords sell zymol at a good price.


----------



## mattjk88 (Dec 7, 2007)

Dr Leather said:


> Whilst I totally respect your opinion, I would say that as with all sectors, not all products are equal. We purposely aim to create a product that is reliable, quality assured and developed by people that actually make the leather as opposed to just putting in a few surfactants, etc.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dr Leather


Thats cool.

Sell me your product, tell me why it would be any different (on vinyl/modern sealed leather) than a cheaper ph neutral cleaner?

I totally appreciate on older leather where traditional dying/tanning was used your products would be superior but on modern stuff no way!


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Just curious matt. But where is your knowledge on the subject coming from?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Steam, megs apc and glipton are my fav's


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

LTT AUTO foam is very good :thumb:


----------



## mattjk88 (Dec 7, 2007)

Luke M said:


> Just curious matt. But where is your knowledge on the subject coming from?


None whatsoever, just common sense/research and not wanting to be ripped off. Detailing equipment is much like the bodybuilding scene, people will believe anything you tell them and the market is awash with more expensive products which are equal to the cheaper alternatives BUT that said it isn't always the case granted.

My advice - research, you cant take just my word for it & these businesses have a vested interest in selling there products so best thing you can do is base your opinion on the general consensus that you find! But ultimately its your money spend as you will different things make us all happy


----------



## Dr Leather (Sep 8, 2010)

mattjk88 said:


> Thats cool.
> 
> Sell me your product, tell me why it would be any different (on vinyl/modern sealed leather) than a cheaper ph neutral cleaner?
> 
> I totally appreciate on older leather where traditional dying/tanning was used your products would be superior but on modern stuff no way!


Quite the reverse actually. Older leathers (over 2 decades ago) would require a different type of cleaner and would require a conditioner due to the chemistries used to make the leather.

Moving on to modern day leather - so are you aware there are 15 different specifications for the leather testing from the various automotive manufacturers??? Each OEM has slightly different specs, so you need a cleaner that can be used on all the types of leathers in cars. I am pretty sure that this fact isn't really considered by the cheaper suppliers, although I cannot categorically state that. But what I am trying to highlight is that after making leather for over 25 years you would be amazed, and surprised, and the differing technologies that are used in the leather manufacture, and that to clean effectively and safely one must pay attention to this fact and understand what is safe and what could contribute to issues after repeated cleaning.

Truthfully, taking a very myopic view on product quality can cost you in the long run. So do you use cheap oil in your car because it is the same grade??? I certainly don't as I know that oil from the main brands contain more and better additives, feed stock, etc. Do you think the technology in an adidas boot is the same as a cheap Chinese knock off brand??? Of course not - whilst it may look, and be marketed, the same, the technologies will be very different, I can assure you.

I'd be happy to sell you some product, but it is pretty clear from this point that in your mind it is unlikely an unbiased response can be made. At the end of the day we have gained a large market share with our product, with consumers moving from other brands, and I would say that this is the true barometer of whether a product is good or not.

Thanks

Dr Leather


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

mattjk88 said:


> None whatsoever, just common sense/research and not wanting to be ripped off. Detailing equipment is much like the bodybuilding scene, people will believe anything you tell them and the market is awash with more expensive products which are equal to the cheaper alternatives BUT that said it isn't always the case granted.
> 
> My advice - research, you cant take just my word for it & these businesses have a vested interest in selling there products so best thing you can do is base your opinion on the general consensus that you find! But ultimately its your money spend as you will different things make us all happy


I've sold leather sofas for over a decade and such a sweeping statement as modern leathers don't need X is very short sighted. This is why I asked.
I know that leather can be painted or dyed, thick or thin. 
It could be a split hide or full hide. Pigmented once or twice. Burnished or sanded. Clearcoated or waxed or oiled. Leather may also have a corrected grain. Not to mention suedes and nubucks. And finally not actually leather. 
If you think that looking after leather is a one size fits all type of thing then you may one day get caught out.


----------



## mattjk88 (Dec 7, 2007)

Dr Leather - that is some response, while i appreciate what you are saying and you are obviously an expert i still cant help but be skeptical & think you've given a bit of a politicians answer there. (ie skated round the initial question)

Example

Take the leatherette in a modern BMW, its completely non absorbent, tell me what is wrong with using a PH neutral gentle cleaner? What benefit would there be to using a conditioner which would just sit on the surface and not permeate?

Like i said if had a 1980 Bentley worth £100,000 i would not hesitate to use the best of the best products. But come on there really is no benefit on a more modern everyday car! Other than self satisfaction of course


----------



## Dr Leather (Sep 8, 2010)

Luke M said:


> I've sold leather sofas for over a decade and such a sweeping statement as modern leathers don't need X is very short sighted. This is why I asked.
> I know that leather can be painted or dyed, thick or thin.
> It could be a split hide or full hide. Pigmented once or twice. Burnished or sanded. Clearcoated or waxed or oiled. Leather may also have a corrected grain. Not to mention suedes and nubucks. And finally not actually leather.
> If you think that looking after leather is a one size fits all type of thing then you may one day get caught out.


Absolutely correct. And trying to genuinely consider all of these aspects not only takes time and R&D (cost) but also the use of quality assured and high spec ingredients (cost). Too many people seem to think leather is leather, but that couldn't be further from the truth..............


----------



## Dr Leather (Sep 8, 2010)

mattjk88 said:


> Dr Leather - that is some response, while i appreciate what you are saying and you are obviously an expert i still cant help but be skeptical & think you've given a bit of a politicians answer there. (ie skated round the initial question)
> 
> Example
> 
> ...


It is a genuine response, and not that of a politician. Simple as that. It is not just all about pH neutral. There are many chemicals that can cause issue to the topcoats used on the leather, which are surfactant based, etc. I'm not prepared to give further insight on the chemistry which could affect these topcoats as that would give the game away now wouldn't it!!!! The point here is creating a cleaner that can lift the soiling, and hold that soiling in the cleaner without further damage to the top coat which is key.

Not sure where the point of conditioner comes in to it...I agree that conditioners cannot penetrate modern day leathers and as such, despite requests, we do not sell a conditioner as it would be at odds with our technical thinking and completely unnecessary.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dr Leather said:


> It is a genuine response, and not that of a politician. Simple as that. It is not just all about pH neutral. There are many chemicals that can cause issue to the topcoats used on the leather, which are surfactant based, etc. I'm not prepared to give further insight on the chemistry which could affect these topcoats as that would give the game away now wouldn't it!!!! The point here is creating a cleaner that can lift the soiling, and hold that soiling in the cleaner without further damage to the top coat which is key.
> 
> Not sure where the point of conditioner comes in to it...I agree that conditioners cannot penetrate modern day leathers and as such, despite requests, we do not sell a conditioner as it would be at odds with our technical thinking and completely unnecessary.


Would it cause any harm if people used a leather conditioner after application of your Dr Leather products?


----------



## mattjk88 (Dec 7, 2007)

Dr Leather said:


> It is a genuine response, and not that of a politician. Simple as that. It is not just all about pH neutral. There are many chemicals that can cause issue to the topcoats used on the leather, which are surfactant based, etc. I'm not prepared to give further insight on the chemistry which could affect these topcoats as that would give the game away now wouldn't it!!!! The point here is creating a cleaner that can lift the soiling, and hold that soiling in the cleaner without further damage to the top coat which is key.
> 
> Not sure where the point of conditioner comes in to it...I agree that conditioners cannot penetrate modern day leathers and as such, despite requests, we do not sell a conditioner as it would be at odds with our technical thinking and completely unnecessary.


Fair points matey, Re the conditioner - usually that is part of the marketing "after cleaning condition with xyz" i didn't actually check so i apologise

I know the gliptone intensive cleaner stuff has a certain amount of solvent added as the bottle says less than 30%. I would speculate a majority of this 30% is isopropyl alcohol as its relatively PH neutral and a great cleaning additive - although probably does dry the surface to an extent.

Ps - I don't mean to come across personal i'm naturally skeptical of most things lol.


----------



## Dr Leather (Sep 8, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Would it cause any harm if people used a leather conditioner after application of your Dr Leather products?
> 
> View attachment 44495


If you want to apply a conditioner then feel free, but in honesty they do not penetrate, and instead sit on the surface of the leather and drop in to the valleys of the emboss/grain texture. They then attract dirt and then this becomes polished and then you clean you seat and the cycle repeats.

Our stance is that modern day leather does not benefit from conditioners being applied to the leather surface.

Cheers

Dr Leather


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Would it cause any harm if people used a leather conditioner after application of your Dr Leather products?
> 
> View attachment 44495


the way I see it: there would be a risk of attracting dirt if a liquid is applied to a non pregnable surface, this is why I choose not to use conditioners. I also find that conditioners leave a gloss finish which is not to my taste - thats not to say it isnt appealing to some.

You pays your money....... :thumb:


----------

